

Gmail: deleting big amount of old messages problem - nickdp
http://nickblogus.tumblr.com/post/73553186015/gmail-deleting-big-amount-of-old-messages-problem

======
wowaname
This is why I disdain webmail and stick to IMAP. It requires less network
overload (to download the ton of JavaScript and such that webmail depends on)
and actually lets you handle your mail better -- of course that last bit
depends on if you are using a good mail client.

~~~
nickdp
Hey, Sorry, but with my "archive" of emails all email-clients suck :( Thats
why I am still on gmail :)

